# New member, my first humi



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello all! 
I am new here to puff but have been occasionally picking up cigars from my local shop for about 2 years. I just got my 1st humidor in and thought it a good time to introduce myself instead of lurking :spy: as well as post some pictures and get some feedback from veterans! SO! My humidor came in today from CI, I used an ad I found in a magazine for 10 cigars + a whitetail glasstop humi for 30$. Currently my Hygro is calibrating before I begin to season the box. I have all my cigars in a ziplock w/ the humi pillow that came with the single I ordered. I got these:

- Cohiba Red Dot Robusto (5x49)
- Hoyo Excalibur Epicure (5.2x50)
- La Gloria Cubana Serie R #5 (5.5x54)
- Macanudo Hyde Park (5.5x49)
- CAO Black Bengal (6x50)
- Punch Pita (6.1x50)
- Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro (6.2x50)
- Torano Noventa Santiago (5x50)
- Garo Double Habano (4.7x52) 
- Padilla 1948 Ed. Limitada Robusto (5x50)

As well as a single Acid Kuba Kuba because a friend recommended it, and my local shop does not carry em (nice store owner just about slapped me for asking  haha!) So! Just thought I'd introduce and upload a few pics!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

:welcome: to Puff. It's great to have you, Tyler. Your off to a great start. :nod:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome to Puff!!

I have the same humidor with a similar deal about a year go. The hygrometer in mine was only good for plugging the hole in the box. It would stay at 75% no matter what the actual RH was. The cigars in your deal run the range from mild to medium-full.

Do yourself a favor and get a digital hygrometer,,,soon. Mine had a decent seal but the bottom was very thin. I added wood to the bottom and covered the glass with wood from a cigar box I had. It is now my go to for daily smokes. I love posting pictures so I will post up mine.


----------



## newbcub (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Tyler. :welcome:. Nice start.
Cheers


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the warm welcomes! Fuzzy, I hope the hygro that came with my box works decently, but I will probably get a digital one soon. I haven't seasoned the box yet but the seal seems super loose, so assuming that doesn't improve as the cedar absorbs the humidity, how can I go about improving it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I can not answer your question with any authority, Tyler. Others here will jump in. I was lucky, when dropped to close, the lid makes a kind of whoosh sound with no wood banging noise.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Glad you made the jump, Tyler! Like others have said , I would use that hydrometer to plug the hole and look nice. That's about it though. Personally I would buy a digital hydrometer immediately. They can be as cheap as $10 or you can get a xikar for about $20. I would also order a bead puck from heartfelt industries and that will maintain your smokes @ 65% perfectly. Nice humi though!


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

tbull74 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes! Fuzzy, I hope the hygro that came with my box works decently, but I will probably get a digital one soon. I haven't seasoned the box yet but the seal seems super loose, so assuming that doesn't improve as the cedar absorbs the humidity, how can I go about improving it?


What do you mean loose? If your 'hydrometer' is in a bag then there won't be any type of seal. Once your hydrometer is plugged in the hole, lift the lid a few inches and let it drop. If you can hear "phwoop" as air rushes out then you've got a good seal, if it slams and you can hear wood on wood (uhuhuuhuhuhhuh) then you know the seal isn't there or could be better.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, I have yet to drop test the lid because my hygro is calibrating haha. Somehow I imagine that big hole might prevent a nice whoosh ray:.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> if it slams and you can hear wood on wood (uhuhuuhuhuhhuh) then you know the seal isn't there or could be better.


 
I guess I expected it to take effort to close. I could be wrong! But I will get an electronic hygro soon since it seems unanimous that this one is nothin but pretty haha.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Here are my recommendations. For ya, and welcome to the forum! :usa:

1. Get a digital hygro. No questions asked, you will thank yourself. I used an analog and quit the hobby because I couldn't regulate RH. Got back into it with a digital and thanked myself!! I use a hygroset II 
2. Instead of a heartfelt puck, get a half pound of heartfelt beads. You will get more bang for your buck, and can fill the puck that came with your humi with some of the beads and have tons left over for a bag. The more beads in your humi the better.
3. You can try to make the seal better by laying a strip of masking tape on the seal. If you need to.
4. If that doesn't improve your seal, remove the screws and hinges, then run weather stripping along all of the edges of the seal and use your lid as a completely removable one. Not as neat as having the hinges, but it will definitely improve the seal. (you can't keep the hinges and run weather seal because your lid wont close all the way, with out hinges though you are in the clear.) 
5. If that doesn't work than you know the seal is bad on the glass. To fix this you can use aquarium silicone. (must be aquarium grade or you will ruin your stash.) 

Cheers! Welcome to the hobby! :biggrin1:

BTW, I am considering that CI deal if I can save up the cash. The humi I have is nearing capacity because I slipped and fell down a lovely slope


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

:welcome: Enjoy the boards!


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, new hygro and beads. Got it. I will probably pick these up next week. It should be okay until then I would think.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

So I have a question, my hygro (while Ive heard needs to be replaced) but regardless has been salt testing for about 4 hours and is sitting at 49%. Should it not be closer to 75% by now?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Howdy Tyler!

I got stuck with a front-mount digital hygrometer cause the company I bought it from screwed up my order and told me it was my time, effort and money that would have to fix the problem. (No, no, no... I'm NOT gonna mention the name.) 

Seeing as how I'm still harboring bitterness and resentment, how about you PM me with yer address, and I'll gift it to you replacing the bitterness and resentment with warm fuzzy feelings! :grouphug:


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new humi. Welcome!


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mark, I do not have privileges to private messaging haha. That sounds awesome if I can find another way to get you my address. If you have an email you could PM to me I could send you my info.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

tbull74 said:


> Mark, I do not have privileges to private messaging haha. That sounds awesome if I can find another way to get you my address. If you have an email you could PM to me I could send you my info.
> 
> Thanks a ton!


I thought it was 5 posts to private messages? I'm probably wrong... maybe it's 10.

As soon as you can PM me yer address I will send it to you. I'll do a salt test on it for the next 36 hrs and send it to ya calibrated and ready to go! It's got yer name on it as of now...


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

RG for you mark!


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> RG for you mark!


Just did, thanks Mark!:beerchug:


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

BTW just finished the Acid Kuba Kuba, very odd smoke. I loved the draw and burn so I'll be getting more from Drew Estate. I liked the flavor too, if I'm ever in the mood for an infused cigar, that will probably be it, but I'm gonna stick to traditional cigars for now haha.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

welcome to puff!! do yourself a favor, if you're gonna stick around here just go out and buy yourself a nice sized cooler and make a coolidor. you'll find out real quick that the people here are very generous and as you talk more with the guys and girls here you'll start to expand on your stash and outgrown that humi real quick. i digress.. have fun with the characters here


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Kyle, yeah I have been on the forum maybe 8 hours now and already have been gifted a new hygro haha. Seems like theres a bunch of good folks on here. Looking forward to reading and learning.

Mark, it seems I need 10 posts and 5 days membership to PM. If you wanna hold onto it for me I will PM in 5 days!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome to puff. Yeah I'm really beginning to question the performance of these analog hygrometers, when being mounted in the front.

Though digital is definitely the way to go, It seems these work well if you remove the rubber belt around the hygrometer place them inside the humidor, and let them detect RH through the sides. ( drawn illustration image 1 )

Mounting them through the front, the belt is around it to fit snug, so now the device can only detect RH through the calibration adjustment hole on the bottom. ( drawn illustration image 2 )















Of course hygrometer relocation is not much of an option on these models, if you only have one hygrometer, because it would indeed leave a gaping hole in the front of your unit.

I have extra hygros to do both, as you see if you click my picture for a larger view. ( one hygo is gold ) And as I move them around, from top to bottom, between two identical humidors, and rotating through the salt-test ziplock bag to verify accuracy of the devices. The results I am seeing, is that this particular model hygrometer is quite prone not read correctly when a plastic traction band is wrapped around them and they are shoved into the face of the Prestige, Milano , and Pompeii style humidors. Actually, I am finding the average between top and bottom tray is 3%

If you are gifted with a new mechanical hygrometer, that's fine. May I suggest once you calibrate it, calibrate the other, and put the most accurate one in the top tray, ( or inside the box somewhere ) Use the broken one as a "front plug" like Fuzzy suggests. Be sure to remove the rubber collar if the interior hygrometer is a front face mount style

Just my 2 cents. NONE of this is law. But I've been at this for a week and they are stable ( 68 rh ) . 
But I am going to change my humidifier media I want stable at 64 and I will likely just go digital in the top tray and leave the dials in the front panel for show.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

As a noob here my only recommendation that I'm going to give you is that you DO NOT keep any Acids in with your other cigars unless you want them all to taste like that one.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

tbull74 said:


> So I have a question, my hygro (while Ive heard needs to be replaced) but regardless has been salt testing for about 4 hours and is sitting at 49%. Should it not be closer to 75% by now?


Did you get a small screwdriver, turn the screw in the back so the dial reads 75. Put it back in the bag and retest ?
You might have to do that with the one Mark sends you as well, if it gets bounced around too much in shipping.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

There aren't many rules in cigar smoking, but one that is invariably correct: Analog hygrometers aren't worth the trouble. I'd recommend you quit trying to calibrate it, test it or anything else. Just use it to plug the hole and get a digital model. 
On your lid's seal, you can test that with a dollar bill. Simply close the lid on the bill. If the bill pulls out easily, the seal is too loose.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Bondo 440 said:


> ....If you are gifted with a new mechanical hygrometer....


I think Mark is gifting him a digital one.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> I think Mark is gifting him a digital one.


Yeah he said it was a digital one off a humi that he got by mistake.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'm gonna try and set it somewhat close to calibrated and just use it to plug the hole. I can't check it until Monday bc I'm outta town.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

tbull74 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes! Fuzzy, I hope the hygro that came with my box works decently, but I will probably get a digital one soon. I haven't seasoned the box yet but the seal seems super loose, so assuming that doesn't improve as the cedar absorbs the humidity, how can I go about improving it?


Not sure if anyone addressed this much. My humidor ($17.99 on sale) doesn't make a woosh sound when it closes, but it's going on a month or so and is holding humidity rock solid at 65%. I'd say reserve any concerns for the seal until you've got things chilling for a while, and see if your humidity is doing what it should. It should remain pretty stable. If it seems like it's not staying consistently humid inside, or you're refilling the humidity device too often, then I'd be worried. Otherwise just let it ride and keep an eye on things. I'm sure better constructed humidors make a pleasing woosh sound when closed, and that does make a difference for how often you refill the humidifiers and stuff, but mine is cheap and the important thing is that mine is holding humidity constant like it should.

Also, some people like their cigars at different humidities. I'm finding that 65% works well for me, and 70% or over makes me taste the cigars as more bitter. I had a jar that was dishing out humidity at 72-74% in my wineador, so I put some foil over part of the top - it's now at 67%.

Don't be worried about tinkering with your set up until you're happy with it, tweak the humidity if things seem off, and remember the most important thing about all of this is:

Relax and enjoy yourself!


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

stonecutter2 said:


> Not sure if anyone addressed this much. My humidor ($17.99 on sale) doesn't make a woosh sound when it closes, but it's going on a month or so and is holding humidity rock solid at 65%. I'd say reserve any concerns for the seal until you've got things chilling for a while, and see if your humidity is doing what it should. It should remain pretty stable. If it seems like it's not staying consistently humid inside, or you're refilling the humidity device too often, then I'd be worried. Otherwise just let it ride and keep an eye on things. I'm sure better constructed humidors make a pleasing woosh sound when closed, and that does make a difference for how often you refill the humidifiers and stuff, but mine is cheap and the important thing is that mine is holding humidity constant like it should.
> 
> Also, some people like their cigars at different humidities. I'm finding that 65% works well for me, and 70% or over makes me taste the cigars as more bitter. I had a jar that was dishing out humidity at 72-74% in my wineador, so I put some foil over part of the top - it's now at 67%.
> 
> ...


Good advice. Those tests for a seal aren't always very accurate. Sometimes they just give you a place to start looking if you have issues. Test the humi's ability to hold RH before you jump to any conclusions.

PS - a half pound of heartfelt beads will give you a lot more wiggle room if there is any kind of leak.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to Puff. I joined back in March and would have to say the site is a blast!

I check in daily and have learned something new each time.

Took me only a couple of months to fill the humi and moved on to a Coolidor. We will see how long you make it!

Again welcome!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> I think Mark is gifting him a digital one.





stonecutter2 said:


> Yeah he said it was a digital one off a humi that he got by mistake.


Thank God. 
When I purchased two units with the front dials I thought it would be more convenient. What a boner !

MANUFACTURER HINT:
Make a round digital one that exactly fits in the front of these cheaphumidor/com units. You could sell them to everybody and make a fortune.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

stonecutter2 said:


> Not sure if anyone addressed this much. My humidor ($17.99 on sale) doesn't make a woosh sound when it closes, but it's going on a month or so and is holding humidity rock solid at 65%. ..............................
> Also, some people like their cigars at different humidities. I'm finding that 65% works well for me, and 70% or over makes me taste the cigars as more bitter. ...............................................................
> Don't be worried about tinkering with your set up until you're happy with it, tweak the humidity if things seem off, and remember the most important thing about all of this is:
> 
> Relax and enjoy yourself!


Good advice Stoney ! I have a $20 small cigar box humidor, held 20 gigars, that doesn't ever swoosh.. but it was my first humidor, setup like a breeze, and never let me down.

I believe when the only reason someone suspects they have a leak in their humidor when it holds RH fine but because they have to top off their humidation disc more than than usual, they should consider something else as well. The discs are pre-treated with PG and if you got an old one with your kit the PG just need rechaging.

#2- Yes I prefer lower RH like 65=64. I am not there yet I am steady 68. But I am Tired of cigars unwrapping and I will have to totally change my media to get 64 RH in my Humis


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

RayJax said:


> Took me only a couple of months to fill the humi and moved on to a Coolidor. We will see how long you make it!


Well, since I got it in, I spend alot more time looking for my next smoke. Been looking at 5 Vegas, Diesels, Partagas, RyJs, sooo... My wallet will empty and my humi will fill haha. Is that what we call the slope...? :help::rotfl:


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

tbull74 said:


> Well, since I got it in, I spend alot more time looking for my next smoke. Been looking at 5 Vegas, Diesels, Partagas, RyJs, sooo... My wallet will empty and my humi will fill haha. Is that what we call the slope...? :help::rotfl:


ahahahaa you wish buddy :razz: That is just you looking at the "Caution: Steep cliff." sign, ignoring it, and peering over the edge. Don't worry, you'll feel the slope soon enough :evil:


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha, I just ordered some cheapies for pals. Got a 5 pack of 5Vegas classics for 13$ w/ free shipping! 
Anyways, I calibrated by analog Hygro and stuck it in the box to season. I lightly wiped the interior with a damp sponge (I kept it very dry and only lightly wiped) and set the sponge and humidifier on a plastic bad to season. Right now it says like 80% humidity and I will be checking again in the morning.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

smokin3000gt said:


> ahahahaa you wish buddy :razz: That is just you looking at the "Caution: Steep cliff." sign, ignoring it, and peering over the edge. Don't worry, you'll feel the slope soon enough :evil:


Pretty much this is the same path I took! Don't worry there are several people on here that will make sure you fall of the cliff but will be there throughout the entire fall!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

tbull74 said:


> Haha, I just ordered some cheapies for pals. Got a 5 pack of 5Vegas classics for 13$ w/ free shipping!
> Anyways, I calibrated by analog Hygro and stuck it in the box to season. I lightly wiped the interior with a damp sponge (I kept it very dry and only lightly wiped) and set the sponge and humidifier on a plastic bad to season. Right now it says like 80% humidity and I will be checking again in the morning.


You may find you will not be able to get it under 70 percent. ( if you want ) Couple guys having trouble like one of our Vegas members. Due to the ridiculous heat wave. I pushed my two 72% humidors down to steady 68% sucessfully , but still wanted lower. Pulled out my humidity pak and replaced with silica.

Had a 5 Vegas for today's smoke. Took over an hour.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Travis, I have that digital hygrometer calibrated dead nuts! It's EXACTLY on 75% with a proper salt test. 

It's a front mount like the analog one ya have mounted in the hole now. This digital one won't look as good, but it works way better and is perfectly calibrated. It wil replace the analog one ya have now and will (should, err... better) fit the hole exactly.

I will send it off in the mail to ya as soon as ya PM me yer address. 

PS: Don't worry about yer mailbox, I promise not to damage it. (Mi pantalones estan a fuego.)


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice! I think those digital front mounters do fit the same size hole. If not he can always just put it inside the humi and it will work just the same. 

Mark - you make us all nervous when you bring up the words mailbox and damage... :rotfl:


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Travis, I have that digital hygrometer calibrated dead nuts! It's EXACTLY on 75% with a proper salt test.
> 
> It's a front mount like the analog one ya have mounted in the hole now. This digital one won't look as good, but it works way better and is perfectly calibrated. It wil replace the analog one ya have now and will (should, err... better) fit the hole exactly.
> 
> ...


Hey Mark where did you get those digital ones from ?
And do you really keep your Fuego cigars in your pants ?


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Travis, I have that digital hygrometer calibrated dead nuts! It's EXACTLY on 75% with a proper salt test.
> 
> It's a front mount like the analog one ya have mounted in the hole now. This digital one won't look as good, but it works way better and is perfectly calibrated. It wil replace the analog one ya have now and will (should, err... better) fit the hole exactly.
> 
> ...


I assume you mean Tyler not Travis :wave: haha. I will PM my address on Wednesday when I have gone 5 days. Thanks so much!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

If you want a nicer looking round digital hygrometer, check out the new offering from Cigar Oasis on Stogie Review: http://www.************.com/2012/08/07/cigar-oasis-ipcpr-2012/


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Mikael, I'd rather not say wich vendor I got it from as I had trouble with him and I don't wanna spread any bad advertizing... others have had good dealings with him, and he's highly thought of around here. You can get digital hygros at most any cigar seller or humidor and accessory dealer.



tbull74 said:


> I assume you mean Tyler not Travis :wave: haha. I will PM my address on Wednesday when I have gone 5 days. Thanks so much!


Sorry, Bro. My bad. I'm looking forward to Wednesday too Travler, err... Tyvis...ahhh...I mean...
(Hehe.):rotfl:


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tyvis the great to you! :lol:

So, I really don't know if I can trust my analog as far as I can throw it, but I have calibrated to a salt test twice. My box seasoned for a day with a damp sponge, and yesterday I pulled the sponge and left the humidifier. Currently my Hygro says 75% Humidity. Which is down from where it was during seasoning but still is too high to store my stash... How long should it take to back down to 70ish? Or will I need different humidifying beads to get it there?


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Leave it open for a few hours, to a day (depending on how humid or dry it is where you live). The rH will drop pretty fast if yer weather is a dry as here.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Leave it open for a few hours, to a day (depending on how humid or dry it is where you live). The rH will drop pretty fast if yer weather is a dry as here.


I have done this as well as quickly rechecking the hygro. It seems to be right around 75 when in salt bag for an hour or so. Now my humi reads 68%. So, if it remains for a day I will put in my gars and await PM access!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

If yer usin' media that produces 70% rH, and yer at 68%, yer Golden.

Google "heartfelt beads". Ya can get 'em at 65% and if 70% media is givin' ya 68% then the 65% will give ya 63-65%.

I had to learn the hard way to drop humidity to a wee bit below 65%. Now I get mostly perfect burns, and all the bitterness is gone and I can taste WAY more of my cigars.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

I will wait for the digital you're sending me before buying beads :smile: I just don't trust my analog enough haha! So you say 65% or 64%? I've read 68%-67% alot of places.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> If yer usin' media that produces 70% rH, and yer at 68%, yer Golden.
> 
> Google "heartfelt beads". Ya can get 'em at 65% and if 70% media is givin' ya 68% then the 65% will give ya 63-65%.
> 
> I had to learn the hard way to drop humidity to a wee bit below 65%. Now I get mostly perfect burns, and all the bitterness is gone and I can taste WAY more of my cigars.


Here is a link to the Heartfelt beads. I have the 65% and they work very well. most here seem to recommend keeping RH at around 65%. Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Cigar, Hygrometers and Cigar Accessoriesstore


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Tyler, of the cigars you have smoked so far, what do you prefer? Mild, or strong, maduro wrapper or Connecticut or other?

Also what altitude do ya live at? 

Nevermind... I see yer in Tejas... yer probably at a few hundred feet.

Send me yer address tomorrow, I'm preparing a package for ya, so get back to me on what ya smoked and liked...

Edit: Do ya smoke pipes?


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Tyler, of the cigars you have smoked so far, what do you prefer? Mild, or strong, maduro wrapper or Connecticut or other?
> 
> Also what altitude do ya live at?
> 
> ...


I have smoked a pipe a few times but don't regularly, I prefer cigars. I like medium bodied to full bodied, Partagas 1845 is a favorite of mine. I've enjoyed the maduros I have tried but haven't tried alot. I had a La Traviata Maduro that if not for my turning green at the label uwould have been very enjoyable haha! I 'think', as I haven't been paying alot of attention to why I enjoyed what I did, that I prefer a nearly maduro wrapper. I suppose I really haven't discovered my tastes yet.

I CAN say I love the Partagas 1845 but never took notes on it. That will change when I pick up another one!


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

I also liked the Excalibur w/ light Connecticut wrapper that I smoked 2 days ago. Maybe a bit mild but still great.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Tyler, of the cigars you have smoked so far, what do you prefer? Mild, or strong, maduro wrapper or Connecticut or other?
> 
> Also what altitude do ya live at?
> 
> ...


Whachu planning? muahahahahahaha.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

A Midnight Maduro said:


> Whachu planning? muahahahahahaha.


I'd like to know too! opcorn:


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Mark, all goes well you should have my address in you PM inbox! I'll be lining the mailbox with lead tonight. :rotfl:


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice start. Welcome to the slippery slope!


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi and welcome to Puff!!

I am a noob here and new to cigar smoking and ordered the same deal as you. So far I only smoked a couple of cigars. You can find my review for the Garo Doble Habano by clicking on my signature at the bottom of this post - and if you vote for my review I won't complain either : ) I only have one meager vote!

The seal on mine seems good when I drop the lid, but the truth is that it does not keep humidity very well. I have a large tube of Hearfelt 65% beads and have to keep adding distilled water every few days as the beads get very dry. I tried sealing the inside of the lid around the glass with silicone (be careful as some have an awful smell) but it hasn't made much difference. Next I will try sealing around the hygrometer opening. Link for Heartfelt Tubes: Heartfelt Industries, Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Cigar, Hygrometers and Cigar Accessoriesstore Most members here recommend 65 RH so that's what I went with.

Adorini makes vary accurate analog hair hygrometers such as this one which I believe fits your humidor (please measure the whole in your humidor before ordering!). I know you are getting a digital one but others with similar ones may benefit, plus it looks great. Adorini hair hygrometer for cigars - Humidor Discount: No 1 for cigar humidors they have a smaller version that is a few bucks cheaper but won't fit the opening in the humidor for sure. Amazon also sells them . Just search for Adorini hair hygrometer.

Be very careful when wiping your humidor. Most here will strongly advise against. To learn how to properly season your humidor, please check this thread from Herf N. Turf: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

I would love to hear your thoughts from the cigars from the sampler as you smoke them.

Thanks and I hope my post helps!


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I wiped it down very dryly because I didn't want to warp the wood. I have no issue with holding humidity. If anything I'm having trouble keeping it below 70% according to the analog. I have tried the Carlos Torano Noventa and the HDM Excalibur. Loved the Excalibur, and the CT was a little 1D, Roasted nuts and light spice with no variance a tad mild for me also. I would however give it a second chance.


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

k-morelli said:


> welcome to puff!! do yourself a favor, if you're gonna stick around here just go out and buy yourself a nice sized cooler and make a coolidor. you'll find out real quick that the people here are very generous and as you talk more with the guys and girls here you'll start to expand on your stash and outgrown that humi real quick. i digress.. have fun with the characters here


I have been reading more than posting (I hate being the "new guy" asking the question that has already been asked even though I know it will happen) and I have to say Kyle is right. The other thing I have observed is that whatever you think you need, triple it (in terms of storage).:tu


----------



## jmaloneaz (Jun 29, 2012)

Tyler the other thing you might want to try is Boveda packs. Kinda' like the 3M scientist who was trying to design glue that was forever ended up designing sticky notes. Boveda regulates (adds when dry, subtracts and stores when wet). I am function over form so my "herfador" (pelican box) sits in my pantry along w/ my lunch box sized coolidor. I use Boveda 75% in both and they last about 3 months. I replaced my Herfador pack in March and my hygrometer is just now reading 68% in AZ. When I run out of the box I have I will probably replace with 70%. All about seal, outside humidity, the # and type of cigars in your humidor, etc. If your box is good then that is not a variable (seal & outside humidity). The other variables are # and type of cigars and how often you open it for how long. My guess is if you open it once or twice a day (no matter where you live) and your cigars are somewhat stable, the Boveda packs will be no fuss.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm new to this too so take my advice with a grain of salt, or wait 10 minutes and the vets will be sure to correct me. To maintain the rh I want (70) I bought 2 humidifiers (one small puck and a rectangle). I also have those humi packs. My humidor is 150 capacity. So normally go with the rectangle. If it drops I toss in the puck, if it spikes I pull out the rectangle. Also, I've noticed keeping it stalked up with cigars helps bring it down and regulate it. Initially I had problems with a high rh until I was up to about 50 sticks or so in there.


----------



## guitar_gatler (Sep 22, 2007)

I got a humi similar to that one as a freebie once. It was nice but had a horrible seal, and the hygrometer was terrible. I've never really liked having to tediously take care of my humidity to make sure my sticks are ok. I've always just stuck with a cooler(usually the 18 dollar special) and heartfelt beads. I usually just put a pound or so of beads in the humidor and make sure there's plenty of boxes to help average things out a bit and keep the beads at a good moisture level. I haven't really worried about a hygrometer for a while now...I just make sure to check the beads every couple of weeks or so and let them do their job. Some people like the process of keeping up the humidity and seeing the hygrometer readout and all that...I personally just like to leave it be and let it take care of itself as much as possible. The best way to do that? Cooler and beads...and hygrometer I guess if you're the worrisome type.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

My sources say (USPS tracking) that yer package should be on a mail truck heading out for delivery.

Let me know if ya have any questions about anything in it.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

El wedo del milagro said:


> My sources say (USPS tracking) that yer package should be on a mail truck heading out for delivery.
> 
> Let me know if ya have any questions about anything in it.


Will do. Thanks a bunch Mark!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If you haven't already, do a paper strip test on the seal. Just take a 2" strip of printer paper, lay on the seal and close the box. You should feel significant resistance when trying to pull it out. Repeat around the entire perimeter. Don't miss around the back/between the hinges; this is a particularly troublesome spot. You can sometimes detect leaks on glass tops by tapping around the seal. If you hear it rattle, it's leaky. If so, take the aquarium sealant approach mentioned above and do both inside and outside. If the main seal is leaky, this can often be remedied using the masking tape trick, but I prefer blue masking tape, which leaves no residue when removed.

Since this thread is primarily about humidors and hygrometers, I think it would rest more easily in the accessory discussion forum. See ya there...


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, my mailbox is in pieces and it scared the s*** outta my dog, but I got the package :tongue1:. The hygrometer fits exactly into the hole in my humidor. The lighter was a godsend as matches were getting on my nerves haha, and all of the cigars are new to me!
BTW, do I want to keep the beads and gel in the humi together?

Thanks so much Mark!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Won't hurt anything, except take up space. I'd say, only if you need to.


----------



## tbull74 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Don, I also just did the paper test on my humi and all but a few spots that could be better, I thought it was good. Around the hinges was a little loose but still did require effort to remove the paper. Additionally I get a whoosh upon dropping the lid.


----------



## TJM (Aug 9, 2012)

Man, i wish I wouldve found the deal you got on that humi and cigars. I recently just got my first humi too (Glasstop for $25 off of Amazon, real nice though), and was intent on using the analog. I realized pretty quickly that was not gonna cut it, so the digital has been my best purchase so far (other than the cigars). Also, I have been using the Drymistat tubes and they seem to hold perfect around 67% humidity.

Funny thing is, after I spent that money for the new humi and stuff, my father just told me that he has a humi that he has never used. It is a nice 100ct humi that I have since seasoned, adding some new cigars, drymistat tube, and another hygroset digital hygrometer. I was a little disappointed to see the hygroset digital hygrometer jumped up $5 from when I purchased it about 1 1/2-2 weeks before that. You'll prob. end up getting another humidor within the next month. Its just to hard to resist from buying cigars from Cbid or any of the deal sites.

We newbs need to stick together and glad we can continue our cigar smoking careers (this is a career right) together.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It only takes one questionable spot to lose enough moisture to affect cigars. If the seal isn't right all the way round, blue masking tape is your best bet.

This is why I've recommended against these Chinese humidors. About a third leak out of the box, about a third will begin leaking when the seasons change and about a third work fine for a few years. In contrast, the Savoys I recommended in another thread are heirloom quality craftsmanship that will last you and your grandkids a lifetime.


----------

